# Odd Potato Chips



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Anyone have any interesting ideas for homemeade potato chips or different seasonings??
Thanks,
BK


----------



## chefalexander (Jun 11, 2004)

I like a blend of dried dill weed, kosher salt, ginger, cumin, and onion powder. You can also add some garlic powder and cayanne pepper if you'd like. Adjust the blend to your liking, but I usually go one to one on most of them with only 1/2 on the dill, ginger, cumin and cayanne. The blend works great on baked potatoes as well as fries and mashed too. I even use it on popcorn.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Don't forget about using sweet potatos for your chips and sprinkling w/ brown sugar after frying


----------

